# Chrome Erweiterung zum öffnen von Files



## imox (20. Sep 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich habe eine webapp geschrieben wo ich auch Dokumente drin habe. Jetzt würde ich gerne bestimmte Dateien wir Word, Excel etc. gerne direkt Lokal öffnen. Word und Excel z.b. gibt leider noch keine Vernünftige Lösung wie man dass im Web bearbeiten kann. Auf jeden fall keine freie Lösung die man eben integrieren kann. Meine Idee ist daher, eine chrome extension zu schreiben die die Datei automatisch runterläd und öffnet. Und am besten beim speichern oder mit einem Zeitintervall oder sowas das File auch wieder zurück auf den Server lädt. Ich denke mal das sollte vom Prinzip her möglich sein. Es gibt ja auch schon ein paar Anwendungen im Web die dass auch so machen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dass am besten anstelle? Also JS kann ich und ich les mich auch grad ein wenig ein. 

https://developer.chrome.com/apps/fileSystem

Hiermit sollte ich auf jeden fall aufs Filesystem zugreifen können. Und ich glaube hiermit

https://developer.chrome.com/apps/messaging

sollte ich die Kommunikation zwischen der webapp und dem Browser hinbekommen. 

Hat ja jemand von euch schon mal was mit gemacht bzw. hat eine bessere Idee etc.  ?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Gruß
Imox


----------

